# Euphoric Eargasms



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Just a life long music fanatic posting some of my favorite tunes. 

I am into many genres of music so there will usually be a little something for everyone here posted along the way. 

I will begin with the reason behind my forum name:

Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned

[video=youtube;HBoq8aoWB4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBoq8aoWB4E[/video]

Peace and love all 

2RS


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Buddy Guy & The Rolling Stones - Champagne & Reefer

[video=youtube;BTqn5l1vmok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTqn5l1vmok[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Walter Trout - Reason I'm Gone 

[video=youtube;d_ZZbarTHwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_ZZbarTHwI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Derek Trucks & Susan Tedeschi - Rollin and Tumblin

[video=youtube;QrNmro2xLG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrNmro2xLG0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

I was lucky enough to be at this concert and see this live  

Gary Clark Jr - Bright Lights 

[video=youtube;x_ZeDn-hHGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_ZeDn-hHGE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Al Green - Simply Beautiful 

[video=youtube;yhhDOPPfAyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhhDOPPfAyM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Rip Alvin Lee! Bluest Blues

[video=youtube;apzNkhqkF8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apzNkhqkF8U[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Royal Southern Brotherhood - Gotta Keep Rockin'

[video=youtube;0xHZiNGd6OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xHZiNGd6OE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Eric Gales - The Liar 

[video=youtube;C6OD9_fR0Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6OD9_fR0Lc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Black Country Communion - Song of Yesterday 

[video=youtube;w82V4gsSW-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w82V4gsSW-4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Them Crooked Vultures - Nobody Loves me and Neither do I

[video=youtube;S93MHjpQBd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S93MHjpQBd8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Gregg Allman - Just Another Rider

[video=youtube;XBJKSySMKPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBJKSySMKPU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Black Joe Lewis & The Honey Bears - Bitch I love you

[video=youtube;P0qWAbHZeG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0qWAbHZeG4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Vintage Trouble - Nobody Told Me

[video=youtube;5pDr7cQgTHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pDr7cQgTHk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Levon Helm Band W/ Warren Haynes - Chest Fever

[video=youtube;6tCT6lnvYDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCT6lnvYDI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Ruthie Foster - Truth 

[video=youtube;7Q3vyCgty2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q3vyCgty2E[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Joanne Shaw Taylor - Going Home

[video=youtube;Rxsr2do0Wrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxsr2do0Wrk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Devon Allman - Time Machine

[video=youtube;QNaZeCUdQho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNaZeCUdQho[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Monte Montgomery - Could've Loved You Forever

[video=youtube;l7suZpJ-rMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7suZpJ-rMA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Beck Bogert & Appice - Lady 

[video=youtube;4m555n9q4Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m555n9q4Vk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Low Road 

[video=youtube;tgc5l9X3Dn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgc5l9X3Dn4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Gary Clark Jr - Numb (On David Letterman)

[video=youtube;jAh05xGo204]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAh05xGo204[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Eric Clapton - Pilgrim

[video=youtube;u4uNEUwuRuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4uNEUwuRuE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Trapeze - Midnight Flyer 

[video=youtube;D-Tc3XKhhX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-Tc3XKhhX0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Donald Fagen - Weather in My Head 

[video=youtube;LucWkfm3t80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LucWkfm3t80[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Jeff Beck & Beth Hart - I'd Rather Go Blind 

[video=youtube;Xq4Kqhk4TYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq4Kqhk4TYQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Buddy Guy - On The Road 

[video=youtube;TB2IeFwPPdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB2IeFwPPdM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana - The Healer

[video=youtube;0aFKgi5D6eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aFKgi5D6eU[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Alice in Chains - Hollow

[video=youtube;lUU-_Xxqvng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUU-_Xxqvng[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Indigenous featuring Mato Nanji: Free Yourself Free Your Mind (W/Jonny Lang), Someone Like You, All Those Lies

[video=youtube;GPcZcmekQW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPcZcmekQW0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 12, 2013)

Pinnick Gales Pridgen - Been so High (The Only place to go is down) 

[video=youtube;pKwW8AuP9Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKwW8AuP9Us[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Rival Sons - Pressure & Time 

[video=youtube;fIJ-tLEBWqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIJ-tLEBWqI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Robben Ford & Larry Carlton - Hand and Hand with the Blues

[video=youtube;D9CvKJm9op0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9CvKJm9op0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

Joe Bonamassa - Don't Burn Down that Bridge

[video=youtube;hWP0WQwwSpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWP0WQwwSpM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 14, 2013)

David Hidalgo Mato Nanji Luther Dickinson - Natural Comb

[video=youtube;aNs0RtKZ6es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNs0RtKZ6es[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 15, 2013)

Clutch - The Regulator

[video=youtube;2ziH7PfCmOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ziH7PfCmOY[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Mar 15, 2013)

Arc Angels - Good Time

[video=youtube;tgNtJaFhLw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgNtJaFhLw4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Apr 5, 2013)

Warren Haynes - Tattoos and Cigarettes 

[video=youtube;-6Vl1_3DDwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Vl1_3DDwI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 14, 2013)

Alice in Chains - Stone 

[video=youtube;7i4Mlz22lhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i4Mlz22lhw[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;cJ9rbJcPyTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ9rbJcPyTA[/video]

if youve never herd of Opeth,I suggest giving them a listen,


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 16, 2013)

DLM this is great! It's super relaxing. Really love the guitars. Thanks for sharing!


Pinnick, Gales, Pridgen - Collateral Damage 

[video=youtube;xk7cHoAReP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk7cHoAReP8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 16, 2013)

Walter Trout - Blues for the Modern Daze

[video=youtube;Elw-pYJsamA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw-pYJsamA[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;svS6MwQ5mBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svS6MwQ5mBY[/video]

This is one of my favs by Darrel Scott,enjoy!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

Excellent share - this guy is great too.....

This is one of my favorite accoustic artists - he is incredible live... 

Monte Montgomery - Sara Smile 

[video=youtube;ppJ97zH2Y30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppJ97zH2Y30[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

Tab Benoit - Medicine 

[video=youtube;rWoGSB-uJQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWoGSB-uJQM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 22, 2013)

Rival Sons - Gypsy Heart 

[video=youtube;dPnWjboY4n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPnWjboY4n4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 24, 2013)

Mato Nanji/Indigenous - Leavin'

[video=youtube;hK6pWcQRfHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK6pWcQRfHk[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

Joe Bonamassa - Don't Burn Down That Bridge

[video=youtube;hWP0WQwwSpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWP0WQwwSpM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

Alex Dixon Band - Spoonful

[video=youtube;_o77SLGWqR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o77SLGWqR8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (May 29, 2013)

Gov't Mule - Beautifully Broken

[video=youtube;G-Ke5IM6moc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Ke5IM6moc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2013)

Levon Helm Band w/ Warren Haynes - Chest Fever

[video=youtube;6tCT6lnvYDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCT6lnvYDI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 4, 2013)

Luther Allison - Watching you

[video=youtube;PV8WJq6YweE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV8WJq6YweE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 7, 2013)

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras 

[video=youtube;EoqXDPbivFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoqXDPbivFs[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 9, 2013)

Joe Bonamassa - Feeling Good 

[video=youtube;8kVivOxdZfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kVivOxdZfM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Tab Benoit - Good to ya Baby

[video=youtube;gYBp9GDcCrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYBp9GDcCrc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 10, 2013)

Robin Trower - See My Life 

[video=youtube;dniBrNrYEmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dniBrNrYEmQ[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 12, 2013)

Tab Benoit - Nothing Takes the Place of You

[video=youtube;8vJ2NWmPDpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vJ2NWmPDpg[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeff Beck/Buddy Guy/Billy Gibbons 

[video=youtube;52VWhZhqxN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52VWhZhqxN0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs 

[video=youtube;n9T06UfP1S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9T06UfP1S0[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 18, 2013)

i have a similar passion for music
[video=youtube;iecNn2E1guQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iecNn2E1guQ[/video]

i was sad to hear about Levon Helm's passing earlier this year


----------



## james2500 (Jun 18, 2013)

i saw Robin Trower in Seattle back in the mid '70's with Procol Harum


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG So lucky! I loved James Dewar the singer! I hope you were lucky enough to see him back then. He truly was such an incredible vocalist and Bridge of Sighs is one of my all time favorite albums and of course where I got this screen name from. By ALL MEANS keep posting your favorite tunes here you have great taste in jams!

Levon Helm left a hole that can't be filled by anyone else. A humble incredible musician and all round sweet person. He will always be missed.

Going to see this guy in a few weeks. Just read his book, "My cross to bear" it was pretty good. I really liked the book about his brother Duane too, "Skydog".

Gregg Allman - Come and Go Blues

[video=youtube;T75YklbUXj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T75YklbUXj8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 18, 2013)

Walter Trout's new tribute to Luther Allison is just off the chain phenomenal, I listen to it everyday lately....

Walter Trout - Cherry Red Wine 

[video=youtube;o4BxB6FvZ3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4BxB6FvZ3o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Hill Country Revue - Raise your Right Hand

[video=youtube;lmQjxRspwag]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmQjxRspwag[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 20, 2013)

The Rides - Stephen Stills, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Chris Layton

CD preview 

[video=youtube_share;h-CVN6QzcD4]http://youtu.be/h-CVN6QzcD4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 21, 2013)

Black Country Communion - This is your time

[video=youtube;hVAgOSVCfac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVAgOSVCfac[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Things I never needed

[video=youtube;1Qy67CqmX-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qy67CqmX-o[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 26, 2013)

Black Crowes - Thorn in My Pride

[video=youtube;hmWtBTX8rhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmWtBTX8rhc[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

Bo Diddley - Road Runner

[video=youtube;WOOFx9c6qyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOOFx9c6qyA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jun 28, 2013)

Stone Temple Pilots - Still Remains

[video=youtube;31AEPoYlMsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31AEPoYlMsM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 2, 2013)

Tinsley Ellis - Pawnbroker 

[video=youtube;sYl_hCLMQ4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYl_hCLMQ4A[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 3, 2013)

Janis Joplin - Little Girl Blue

[video=youtube;FVpDOIPx_sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVpDOIPx_sY[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;OX-SM2fz8Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX-SM2fz8Ck[/video]

good old Jimi,,he really knew how to lay it down,this is one my favs of all time by him.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

Trampled Under Foot - Wrong Side of the Blues

[video=youtube;-uc59bvo6_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uc59bvo6_Y[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

Tab Benoit - The Blues is Here to Stay

[video=youtube;J9w9hVgmMRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9w9hVgmMRI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 10, 2013)

Robben Ford - Freedom 

[video=youtube;oRil3JBW35c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRil3JBW35c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 11, 2013)

Lance Lopez - Hard Time

[video=youtube;yr5FqCgD8CE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr5FqCgD8CE[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBdmYu8_ZiM M83 - Moonchild


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 11, 2013)

Muddy Waters - Rollin' Stone

[video=youtube;Cy7T5BpVKl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy7T5BpVKl0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 12, 2013)

ZZ Ward - Move like you stole it

[video=youtube;rLqQEy84qow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLqQEy84qow[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

Kill Devil Hill - Strange

[video=youtube;WZ_KuxSSeaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ_KuxSSeaw[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rides - Can't get enough of your love

[video=youtube;UW-RRp-sLpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW-RRp-sLpI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

Rest in Peace Model T Ford 

[video=youtube;jG7oHH_r9wY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG7oHH_r9wY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 16, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Stone Temple Pilots - Still Remains
> 
> [video=youtube;31AEPoYlMsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31AEPoYlMsM[/video]


This entire album barring one slow song is solid...one of my favs.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Keeping thread theme in mind, I'll toss Alan Parsons into the mix...I always seem to get higher listening to his work:

[video=youtube;YAE1XTvKLXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAE1XTvKLXA[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This entire album barring one slow song is solid...one of my favs.


This cd is a masterpiece! I listened to it so many times and still do. We go to a lot of concerts and we were lucky enough to see STP a couple of years ago and they are so incredibly powerful. We were super impressed. It was a fantastic show and they did a lot of old favorites. 

I, too like Alan Parsons Project. Reminds me of my youth when I hear Eye in the Sky.

Gonna see Tedeschi Trucks again soon with the Black Crowes so here's a little Susan Tedeschi - Angel from Montgomery

[video=youtube;dUWl9k6-CjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUWl9k6-CjA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gotta toss in one more AP, never played on the radio...love the alto sax solo.

[video=youtube;p1q8Udfo86w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1q8Udfo86w[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 18, 2013)

Rival Sons - Concert set 

[video=youtube;lvxC87WzAME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvxC87WzAME[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ddn4MGaS3N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4[/video]

this guy has a more unusual approach to his playing,but it sounds dam good.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 22, 2013)

King's X Black Flag 

[video=youtube;6rD9thg_9x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rD9thg_9x0[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 24, 2013)

The beautiful incredibly talented Ruthie Foster - Oh Susannah 

[video=youtube;cShnSzvQFhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cShnSzvQFhI[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;VJXS2DrgXZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJXS2DrgXZw[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;gqhUM_UilnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqhUM_UilnQ&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;index= 59[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

BB King & Eric Clapton - The Thrill is Gone

[video=youtube;ALGnqyyhC20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALGnqyyhC20[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 28, 2013)

Buddy Guy - Damn Right I Got The Blues

[video=youtube;3hjqqa5tq5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hjqqa5tq5k[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

Ruthie Foster - Phenomenal woman

[video=youtube;rkYh2BYONms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkYh2BYONms[/video]


----------



## jtprin (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;HDLeuHmZd0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLeuHmZd0k[/video]

It's crazy everyone that told me that I wouldn't make it
Estimations that didn't end how they anticipated
Such a bother I'm in the barber shop and gettin faded
I'm just listenin while you tell me how we is related
If I had a nickel (for what), for every person that was jaded
I would leave it all for my son and tell my kid to save it
I grew up didn't have a nickel so the kid was hated
But I bet that I had a pistol that was nickel plated


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2013)

Gregg Allman - Multicolored Lady

[video=youtube;VpNOoq0kFds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpNOoq0kFds[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 3, 2013)

2013 Alice in Chains - The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here Really digging this cd!!! Just went to see AIC for about the 3rd time in May and they were great as ever!! Jerry Cantrell has cut his hair off.... 

[video=youtube;Mu81Kdhlgj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu81Kdhlgj8[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Rival Sons - Torture 

[video=youtube;_qiWhmWm3FM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qiWhmWm3FM[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2013)

Janis Joplin - Maybe

[video=youtube;cM0T9fumD5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM0T9fumD5k[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2013)

Son House & Buddy Guy

[video=youtube;DX1jKXHqe-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX1jKXHqe-c[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2013)

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain

[video=youtube;JOKn33-q4Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOKn33-q4Ao[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 16, 2013)

RL Burnside - It's Bad You Know

[video=youtube;QzC_rGX-XyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzC_rGX-XyM[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 17, 2013)

] [video=youtube_share;kc8H6USGR90]http://youtu.be/kc8H6USGR90[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2013)

Stevie Nicks -Soldier's Angel

[video=youtube;u-n66HIh_W4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-n66HIh_W4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2013)

Black Country Communion - The Great Divide

[video=youtube;ocgO6iSiU3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocgO6iSiU3g[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 3, 2013)

Joe Bonamassa Live 

[video=youtube;3f4GSwc6ZCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f4GSwc6ZCw[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;uRm6xG0agtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRm6xG0agtE[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 23, 2013)

Storyville - A Piece of Your Soul

[video=youtube;aoZ1sw2sVgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoZ1sw2sVgo[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2013)

Just saw these cats at Las Vegas Sin City Soul and Blues Revival and they are funkalicious. Guitar player is great and the female singer is awesome!

[video=youtube;FCTzGMW3X3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCTzGMW3X3A[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;NiW5-rqyhW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiW5-rqyhW4[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 4, 2013)

Clutch - Regulator 

[video=youtube;2ziH7PfCmOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ziH7PfCmOY[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 10, 2013)

I think the complete realization of this piece & beginning of the video is very eurphoric but the mask & background setting dont really seem to enhance the effect. Still fantastic, regardless. Great Cover!

[video=youtube;N9log1Js56M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9log1Js56M[/video]


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 16, 2013)

Dance for me...

[video=youtube;mY1NqsVCz-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY1NqsVCz-0[/video]


----------

